# cool air humidifier worries



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

after installing a cool air humidifier i noticed right away how thick it makes the air... i wonder if once i add frogs if that could become a health hazzard and if i should only let the fog reach a certian density... can this cause resperatory problems in amphibians? ive never heard of anything like this causing resperatory problems but what caught my attention was i was goofing around with it just seein what various tanks i have look like full of fog and when i started fogging the terribilis enclosure the terribilis started opening its mouth like it was gaging.... i wonder if this fog was irritating its lungs or what was going on....

right now i am running the humidifier about 5 times a day for thirty minutes each run to give the java moss and riccia a helping hand but will cut down to just in the mornings and evenings once i introduce frogs to the tank. possibly mid day to help said java and riccia keep green on the background where it dries out faster.

i guess i would like to know if your running a cool air humidifier have you ever noticed any ill effects or lung problems? and what density of fog are you running with?


i hope someone has some idea or if i am worrying over nothing



(this was copied from another thread then added on to after being dissapointed no one bothered to say anything....)


Any advise would be appreciated
Thanks
-Keith


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

30 minutes at a time wow, i only run mine 4 minutes at a time, might up it a little when i put it on a bigger tank, didn't notice any troubles, don't really know what kind of effect 30 minutes at a clip would do, maybe try a lot less at a time and see what happens?


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

the only thing in the tank at this point is springtails and plants... no frogs yet just trying to get the plants established.. and the timer i have only goes in 30 minute incraments.... i need to get a better timer...


glad you havent had any troubles..


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

yeah definitely get a timer that has a minute as the minimum time otherwise they're pretty worthless for a humidifier


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I use them for stimulation reproduction in hylids at work and they typically are run anywhere from 15 minutes every several hours to more than 4 hours at a time... 

Ed


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

ok thats reassuring... i understand there are alot of various frog species that come from the cloud forests of the world and would expect this exact type of condition to exist for them regularly, but i was concerned that dart frogs wouldnt be able to withstand the same atmospheric conditions without developing a type of lung infection.... (can amphibians even get lung infections from being to humid?)


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Your not using chlorinated tap are you? and watch out for hard water as it calcifies everything.


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

hummm.... i was using aged tap water... i didnt think RODI water could work in these humidifiers, i thought it had to have some dissolved minerals to conduct a small charge near the disc? if RODI water works let me know i have a RODI filter that i use all the time for reef water and to put in spray bottles to keep the glass clean so it doesnt get all clouded with the minerals in tap water


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

I use RO water in mine and they work fine.
Dave


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

check out a hydroponics shop or sponsors here like mistking for timers that work in second incriments. I would think that 30 min is a bit much once the frogs go in, but for now Im sure the riccia loves you for it. If nothing else, the reduction in visibility for that long would bother me. I love the way that tank turned out, and would want to gaze into it a lot


----------

